# Cut & Sew



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

has anyone had any experience with this? i have a couple companies i've been in talks with trying to get some sample runs made, but was looking for more input from someone who's done it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What kind of questions in specific do you have?


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

just fabric questions, shipping questions. pricing, etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, what I meant was, if you can post the specific questions here, then members who have experience with it can respond to those specific questions 

I know that tgraphics has outsourced garment production before (I think there are others).


----------

